# New Wheel-Pic Heavy



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

It arrived at 8:30 am. Was an absolute snap to put together. 2 phillip head screws, and a hex key, which was included.I think its a neat looking little wheel. Im just going to play with it today.
Im not real sure how to string it up, or how to adjust the Scottish tension, so I will be playing around with that.























































All together


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Happy New Wheel Day!!! :nanner:


----------



## PFS farmer (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Please forgive me as I wipe the drool off my chin! 

Very nice wheel!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone!!

I think its just cute as can be! Its smaller than I thought it would be, and a little heavier, its around 20 pds, I think. Its stout as can be!! Assembly couldnt have been any easier. I took my time along the way though.

Its 27 inches high.Im 5'5 and it doesnt quite reach my belly button. So far, its not bothering my hip at all, and Im getting some exercise,finally!

The only problems Im having with it, and thats due to my inexperience with wheels, is the tension. Im playing around with it. I think I about got it.

For now Im just winding some red-heart yarn on the bobbin till I get the hang of it. I have a little roving left, till that other order comes in, and I dont want to waste it!

Ive been having some work done on the house today, thats done for the day, and now I get to play WooHoo..................:dance:

Oh and the wood is a lovely White oak. Im going to paint it. Im still looking for the right design, and I want to sand it down good too.

I named it Little Wing, cause it reminds me of a mini-wheel. :sing:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woo Hoo!! Congratulations! She is pretty 


Before you do any of this have you oiled all your moving parts of the wheel? Don't even attempt to spin until you have. The directions should tell you where to oil. Mineral oil works well as does sewing machine oil or even motor oil.

Remove all tension from the wheel. Then begin spinning with just the leader yarn, make a really long one for now. Then slowly apply tension but only but itsy bitsy bits until you begin to feel the yarn being tugged gently from your hands. then adjust it more or less until you are comfortable. Remember ONLY adjust it by itsy bitsy bits.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Marchwind,

That makes sense, I didnt oil it yet, cause,



> The axle for the main wheel and flyer. The bearings should not need oil. They are lubricated at the factory and are designed to withstand stresses far greater than a spinning wheel can generate.
> 
> Occasionally a very light coat of oil wiped on the flye axle will help the bobbin slide on and off easier
> 
> Where the footman connect to the main wheel a little beeswax will stop squeaks


Im going to go find some oil and try again with the leader yarn. I adjusted the tension to high and it just gobbled up some roving I put on it.

That tension works- lol.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations. May you have many productive years spinning together!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

FUN, FUN, FUN !!!!! Enjoy , and remember to RELAX while your treadling !!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Your wheel's so cute; congratulations!! You're going to have so much fun. Love her name too!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

The only trouble Im having with it is the tension spring. The way it came, the string/spring is to long to provide any real tension. I cant shorten it by a wrap either, cause then its too short to reach. 
There werent any clear directions on how to string that up either.I thought maybe you string it in the groove in the bobbin, then to the brass hook.Then turn the brass hook to adjust. That didnt work.
It will grab yarn for awhile, and then just stop taking in yarn.

He included some rubber bands, they make the tension so tight its functionally inoperable.

Im trying to make bands of my own now.

I think I might have something on it that works now. He's got another band for $3 that functionally makes it a double drive, I think Im going to get that.

Maybe its just a learning curve thing and I dont have it figured out yet.

I e-mailed him about it. I will send him a few more e-mails and photo's today, or early tomorrow.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pearl can you take a picture of what you have going on and post it please. Most Scotch tensions have a knob you wrap the filament or string around to tighten or loosen it.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you WIHH & Marchwind!

Ive been running around all day & havent had time to do anything with it.

Im going to post photos tomorrow. Tonight Im just going to get dinner and go to sleep!

WIHH, mine has a knob, but the knob doesnt turn at all, or push in or out.
It has a fishing line wrapped around the knob, then goes around the bobbin and to a brass hook. Since the knob doesnt turn, Im not sure how to adjust it.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Congrats on the pretty little wheel! I know you will get it all figured out and have lots of wonderful spinning time. :goodjob:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you MamaJ, I know everything will get worked out and I will soon be spinning!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I made a little Youtube vid this morning

[YOUTUBE]k39G3hp3Zms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I would get my big channel locks out and wrap the knob with a washcloth, then try to give it a twist.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Okay I emailed the maker this morning too, you gals are right, the knob does move.

Im glad I made the u-tube vid!! I admit, Im not the best with words and prefer pics!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I got the knob out!! All I had to do was (temporarily) remove the brass hook so I could get my hand around it. A few good twists and it came right out Woo hoo, time to play! She's all oiled up and nary a squeak.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Spinning Pinners............:hysterical: :dance: :thumb:

if this isnt close to fingering, I dont know what is!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Woo hoo!

After I posted this morning I realized that you could just ASK the wheelwright about that tension knob.
I am glad you thought of that rather than just torquing on it w/ the pliers like I recommended. :teehee:
My advice is always worth exactly what you pay for it. 


Congratulations to you and Little Wing on your first yarn.
That looks really good so far.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> After I posted this morning I realized that you could just ASK the wheelwright about that tension knob.
> I am glad you thought of that rather than just torquing on it w/ the pliers like I recommended. :teehee:
> ...


I read the email back from the maker. I did try the pliers route, after I knew I needed to use a good amount of force. I couldnt find a good size of pliers, & until I removed that brass hook, I still couldnt get a good grip. Once I got that out, I decided to just try with my hand, & it really wasnt really that hard to get the knob off.

Its the story of my life, if I torque on something, I wasnt supposed to, & it breaks. If I dont, I was supposed to & well.....................:hysterical: :bash:


Thank you everyone!! I want to spin small yarn & medium worsted. Looks like little wing will work out just fine!


----------

